# SM Enduro



## hans7 (6. Februar 2020)

Wann gibt es denn den auf dem Markt. Bisher in keinem Shop gefunden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Februar 2020)

Der SM Enduro ist gerade in der Auslieferung an die Händler (Einzelhandel sowie Onliner) und sollte zeitnah dort auch im Regal stehen bzw. gelistet werden. Da wir auf diesen Ablauf aber keinen Einfluss haben, möchte ich Dich um ein wenig Geduld bitten.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (24. Februar 2020)

Wie genau unterscheidet sich denn der "normale" SM Enduro zum Comp?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2020)

SM Enduro: https://www.ergonbike.com/de/product-details.html?w=enduro&a=saettel&anr=44071000&s=smemtb
SM Enduro Comp: https://www.ergonbike.com/de/product-details.html?w=enduro&a=saettel&anr=44071003&s=smemtb
SM Enduro Pro Titanium: https://www.ergonbike.com/de/product-details.html?w=enduro&a=saettel&anr=44071002&s=smemtb


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. März 2020)

Danke @Sun on Tour fürs Links senden. ✌

Leider war ich nicht im Office und mir ist die Anfrage "durchgegangen".
Ich habe die Punkte, in denen sich die Sattelvarianten unterscheiden, mal einzeln aufgeführt, damit sich ein jeder einen Überblick verschaffen kann.

Auf den Punkt gebracht unterscheiden sich die Modelle in punkto Sitzschale, Polsterung, Kantenschutz und Streben:

Das Einsteigermodell SM Enduro und das SM Enduro Comp Modell haben eine Sitzschale aus Nylon Composite. Das Topmodell SM Enduro Pro Titanium verwendet eine Carbon Composite Sitzschale.
Das Einsteigermodell SM Enduro verwendet Orthopedic Comfort Foam, wobei SM Enduro Comp und das Topmodell SM Enduro Pro Titanium Orthopedic AirCell Foam verwenden.
Kantenschutz bieten lediglich SM Enduro Comp sowie das Topmodell SM Enduro Pro Titanium.
Während bei SM Enduro und SM Enduro Comp Streben aus CroMo verwendet werden, bedient sich das Topmodell SM Enduro Pro Titanium Streben aus Solid Titanium – wie der Name schon verrät.
Darüberhinaus unterscheiden sich die 3 Modelle beim Preis.

Sollten noch Fragen bestehen...einfach fragen... ?


----------



## Killerpix (20. März 2020)

Lässt sich der SM Enduro Comp pauschal vom Komfort her mit dem SM Pro Men unterscheiden?
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen der beiden Sättel ich mir zulegen soll. Aktuell ist der Verkauf bei den Händlern vor Ort leider eingeschränkt, weswegen ich mich dort nicht beraten lassen kann.

Mein Einsatzgebiet:

Tour: 50% (bis 50 km und 1500 Hm mit hohem Trailanteil bei den Abfahrten)
Bikepark: 50% (Trail bzw. primär Enduro mit Lift- und Shuttle-Unterstützung z.B. Finale, Reschen, Geißkopf, Oberammergau)

Danke.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2020)

Killerpix schrieb:


> Lässt sich der SM Enduro Comp pauschal vom Komfort her mit dem SM Pro Men unterscheiden?
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen der beiden Sättel ich mir zulegen soll. Aktuell ist der Verkauf bei den Händlern vor Ort leider eingeschränkt, weswegen ich mich dort nicht beraten lassen kann.
> 
> Mein Einsatzgebiet:
> ...


Hab mich gestern auch durch den Konfigurator geklickt. Kurios: ich sage ich fahre Enduro, habe ein Enduro, es gibt einen Sattel der SM Enduro heißt... vorgeschlagen wird mir SM Pro Men. What? 

Hängt das von der Belastungsregiomn (Weichteile oder Sitzknochen) ab?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. März 2020)

Killerpix schrieb:


> Lässt sich der SM Enduro Comp pauschal vom Komfort her mit dem SM Pro Men unterscheiden?
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen der beiden Sättel ich mir zulegen soll. Aktuell ist der Verkauf bei den Händlern vor Ort leider eingeschränkt, weswegen ich mich dort nicht beraten lassen kann.
> 
> Mein Einsatzgebiet:
> ...



Dann würde ich auch zum SM Men greifen vielleicht, insofern es Dein Po gerne komfortabel hat.
Ansonsten, insofern Du zB. auch Rennen fährst bzw. Dein Po härter im Nehmen ist, greifst Du zum SM Enduro.




powerwheelie schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern auch durch den Konfigurator geklickt. Kurios: ich sage ich fahre Enduro, habe ein Enduro, es gibt einen Sattel der SM Enduro heißt... vorgeschlagen wird mir SM Pro Men. What?
> 
> Hängt das von der Belastungsregiomn (Weichteile oder Sitzknochen) ab?



In erster Linie hängt das mit den Problemen (Häkchen) zusammen. Der Konfigurator bzw. dessen Programmierung bestimmt das: Ohne Probs...SM Enduro ... mit Probs... SM Men

LG


----------



## Killerpix (20. März 2020)

Danke, Ergon_Bike. Dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich der SM Pro Men! ?


----------



## Enduro_Berti (30. April 2020)

Ich habe einen *Sitzknochenabstand* von *12cm* und habe mir den neuen *Ergon SM Enduro* in S/M (9-12cm) gekauft.
Er ist leider sehr unbequem, sollte ich lieber L nehmen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Mai 2020)

Beim SM Enduro handelt es sich um einen Sattel für den Enduro Renneinsatz. Daher ist er entsprechend schmal gestaltet für noch "schnelleres On/Off".

Ich selbst habe den Sattel schon im Prototypenstadium getestet und bin eher im mittleren Alterssegment einzuordnen. Mein SKA liegt bei unter 11cm und auch ich bin besser mit dem breiteren Modell (M/L) klargekommen.

Achte bitte darauf, ob Deine Innenschenkel mit dem Sattel klarkommen und dieser nicht zu breit für Deine Anatomie baut.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (11. Mai 2020)

Moin, wie verhält sich den die weichere Polsterung bei z.b. 90kg Fahrergewicht? 

Ich habe beim Enduro eine Neutrale Sattelhöhe bis minimale Überhöhung. Tendiere gerade zu M/L. Sitzknochen liegen ziemlich genau bei 12cm. Tragischer Weise 

Gefahren bin ich Specialized Power, Fabrik Scoop Swallow welche beide ja so knapp über 140mm Sattelbreite angeben. Dort drückt es die Sitzknochen sehr nach außen vom Gefühl her. Habe auch den Eindruck das meine Sitzknochen ziemlich weit außen aufliegen durch die ziemlich runde Form der Sättel. 

Nach 2,5 Stunden ist es wirklich sehr unangenehm. 

Sonst sind besagte Sättel von der Polsterhärte okay.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Mai 2020)

Ich würde Dir aus eigener Erfahrung zur M/L Größe raten. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund Deiner Beschreibung.

Bist Du es eher komfortabel gewohnt, würde ich Dir eher den SM Comp Men oder SM Pro Men empfehlen (Diesen aber in der S/M Größe für sportiveres Handling.). Die Serie ist tourentauglicher meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach.
Ich habe den SM Enduro eher auf Rennveranstaltungen verwendet. Dort ist er zu Hause und fühlt sich wohl, genauso wie sein Rider!


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Mai 2020)

Naja Rennen fahre ich höchstens unser Vereinsrennen. Sonst fahre ich halt Trailtouren im Deister. 

Bequem sollte schon sein und auch mal längere Touren mitmachen. 

Wenn der SM Pro da besser geeignet ist würde ich den ausprobieren. 

Wie kommt es das du dort eher SM siehst statt ML?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Mai 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das du dort eher SM siehst statt ML?



Weil der SM Men entsprechend anders geschnitten ist...und ich rate bei sportivem Einsatz eher den S/M (zB. weil ein schnelleres On/Off gegeben ist) und bei Komfort-Orientierung eher den M/L (, aber das nur, wenn anatomisch die Nase des M/L nicht zu breit ist. Das muss man aber nur bei einem SKA von 12 oder weniger bedenken.).


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Mai 2020)

Okay gute info. Puh des echt net so einfach alles


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Mai 2020)

Dafür sind wir ja da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (16. Mai 2020)

So jetzt habe ich auch einen SM ENDURO Comp,kleine runde gefahren und schaut so aus als würde es passen,werde weiter berichten,,,


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte da auch mal nen Frage zum SM Enduro. Und zwar, ist es normal das man darauf nicht so gut hin und her rutschen kann? All meine Trekking und Outdoor Hosen mit denen ich fahre kleben daran fest sobald ich sitzt, ich muss mich öfters nochmal hinstellen damit der Stoff besser fällt und auch beim On/Off rupft es mal kräftig an der Hose ... 
Ist das so, soll das so oder kann ich den Sattel irgendwie fetten wie bei Leder ?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Mai 2020)

War mir wichtig, mir eine Antwort bzgl. des Obermaterials von der Entwicklung einzuholen, bevor ich antworte. Die habe ich nun wie erwartet bekommen: 
"(...) _beim SM Enduro ist nur das Flankenmaterial ein anderes. Das Hauptcovermaterial ist wie bei SM Men und Women und den meisten anderen Sätteln._"

Vielleicht liegt es in Deinem Fall am Material der Flanke, aber das kann ich aus der ferne schlecht sagen, zumal bisher weder ich noch Kollegen und Tester ein ähnliches Problem hatten.



ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ist das so, soll das so oder kann ich den Sattel irgendwie fetten wie bei Leder ?



Ginge sicherlich auch wenn es sich nicht um Fettleder handelt. Aber es gibt auch Mittelchen da draußen für ein "besseres/schnelleres On/Off". Zumindest wird damit geworben. Tipps dazu habe ich aus mangelnder Erfahrung leider nicht.

LG, Niels


----------



## Bastian_77 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo Niels, danke für dein Feedback. Ich werd das ganze nochmal testen, auch mit einem anderem Sattel. 
Ich schau auch mal nach dem On/Off Mittelchen und werde es ggf mal testen.


----------



## Trittico (20. Juni 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Achte bitte darauf, ob Deine Innenschenkel mit dem Sattel klarkommen und dieser nicht zu breit für Deine Anatomie baut.
> 
> LG



Hallo Niels

ich habe auch den Enduro ML gekauft. Mein Sitzknochenabstand mit eurem Messgerät wär bei 12cm, wenn ich die Wellpappenmethode mache, bin ich ca. bei 11/11.5, je nach messgenauigkeit wo die Mitte ist. WTB's Handgelenkmessung ergibt auch um die 11cm.

Der Sattel ist eher Straff und ich muss mich noch etwas angewöhnen. 

Ich habe nun an der Oberschenkelunterseite übergang zum Po eine starke Belastung. Ich scheuere meines wissens nicht, aber es schmerzt auch im nachhein schon. ist der Sattel zu breit oder zuweit vorne? Ist zwar im Loot mit dem Knie und Pedal.

Danke und grüsse


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. Juni 2020)

Hmm, deutet für mich eher auf "zu breit im Schritt" hin, aber wenn Du das kategorisch verneinst, bin ich etwas überfragt und würde die Frage an unsere Ergonomie-Experten aus der Entwicklung weiterleiten. Ich melde mich umgehend, nach Beantwortung durch die Kollegen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. Juni 2020)

Habe Antwort bekommen:


_(...) der Enduro Sattel ist im Übergangsbereich verhältnismäßig etwas breiter als unsere anderen MTB Sättel (SM Men, SMC Men), da wir die Bewegungsfreiheit bergab verbessern sowie eine gute Radführung ermöglichen möchten._ ? Die Info kannte ich bisher so nicht.

Also ist es genau umgekehrt, als ich zuvor prognostiziert hatte. Somit kannst Du bei einem SKA von 12cm – genau zwischen beiden Größen – die S/M Größe probieren, die etwas schmaler ist.

_Es kann aber auch am Gesamtshape des Sattels liegen, somit würde ich entweder den SM Enduro in S/M oder den SM Men in S/M empfehlen._

Ich hoffe, die Zeilen konnten helfen. ?


----------



## Trittico (22. Juni 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Habe Antwort bekommen:
> 
> 
> _(...) der Enduro Sattel ist im Übergangsbereich verhältnismäßig etwas breiter als unsere anderen MTB Sättel (SM Men, SMC Men), da wir die Bewegungsfreiheit bergab verbessern sowie eine gute Radführung ermöglichen möchten._ ? Die Info kannte ich bisher so nicht.
> ...




Danke Niels für die Abklärung und sehr schnelle Rückmeldung.
Ob der Sattel zu breit ist ansonsten ist noch schwierig, finde gefühlt, er passt so, aber vielleicht läge ein SM doch besser. 

Kann ein Schweizer-Händler, auch Sattel zur Probe bestellen? 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. Juni 2020)

Trittico schrieb:


> ..., aber vielleicht läge ein SM doch besser.



Komfortabler in jedem Fall, insbesondere Comp Men und Pro Men.




Trittico schrieb:


> Kann ein Schweizer-Händler, auch Sattel zur Probe bestellen?



Das müsstest Du am besten immer mit dem jeweiligen Händler abklären. Prinzipiell bieten wir die Möglichkeit Produkte für Test-Szenarien zu ordern, aber das obliegt jedem Händler selbst dies zu nutzen.

LG


----------



## Halorider (12. Juli 2020)

Meine SM enduro Comp knarzt laut und bei kleinste bewegung auf den sattel,,
2 monate alt ,schrecklich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo @Halorider ,
Sättel können leider mit der Zeit Geräusche entwickeln – gerade im Enduro-Sport, wenn Schmutz/Matsch unweigerlich vom Hinterrad unter die Sattelschale transportiert wird und dort in die Konstruktion gedrückt werden. Säubere den Sattel ordentlich und verwende am Bestenn Sie ein Schmiermittel auf Silikon- oder PTFE-Basis, das auf den betroffenen Bereich der Strebenaufnahme aufgetragen wird. Bei anhaltenden Geräuschen kann es notwendig sein, den Sattel zu entfernen und die Sattelklemme/-schienen zu reinigen.

Wenn der Lärm weiter besteht, wenden Dich bitte an den Ergon-Händler bei dem Du das Produkt erworben hast.

LG, Niels


----------



## five40 (3. November 2020)

Hallo,
sind die klebrigen Kanten am SM Enduro Comp normal?
Bei mir rutscht die Hose da nicht drüber.
Versuchsaufbau: Sattelnase anfassen und nun von hinten z.B. eine Lycra-Trägerhose nach vorne ziehen - bei mir bleibt die Hose sprichtwörtlich hängen und die Träger der Hose werden immer länger. Ich muss sehr viel Kraft aufwenden, damit die Hose über Kante rutscht. Zum vergleich beim Selle Italia Flite flutsch die Hose direkt drüber.
Gruß,
jens


----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. November 2020)

Guten Morgen, @five40 ...und Danke erst einmal für Dein Interesse an unserem Produkt. 👍

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob dieser von Dir beschriebene Test zum Repertoire unserer Entwicklungsabteilung zählt. 🤔😊

Spaß beiseite, die Kante hinten ist meines Wissens mit einem nach speziellen Material bespannt, um eine gewisse Strapazierfähigkeit im Enduro/Gravity Segment zu gewährleisten.

Zum Vergleich: Ich fahre meinerseits kein Lycra (oder wenn dann eher"unten drunter") und überwiegend – ohne Werbung machen zu wollen – Maloja Shorts oder Endura Hosen. Bei der Verwendung beider bin ich bisher nicht auf die von dir beschriebenen Probleme gestoßen. Ganz im Gegenteil.

LG, Niels


----------



## supperharry (27. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend,
da meine Sqlab Sättel (611) so gut wie nie durch die Abnutzug, sondern meistens durch einen Defekt an den Streben ausrangiert wurden, erwäge ich es doch die Konkurenz zu testen.
Hab gerade den SM Enduro im Visier. Wie stabil und haltbar sind die Comp- und Titanum Pro Modelle?
Birngen die Titanstreben mehr Stabilität oder ist es nur was für die Gewichtsfetischisten?

Gruß


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Januar 2021)

Hey @supperharry ,
bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung. War lange "out-of-order" und konnte mich dem Forum nicht widmen. Bitte um Verständnis.


Da @SQlab-Sättel nur bedingt mit unseren Produkten vergleichbar sind, wie ich persönlich finde – denn sie folgen einem anderen Wirkprinzip und sind eher für Rider konzipiert, die eine "höhere" Beckenrotation aufweisen, während unsere User eher Komfort-orientiert unterwegs sind.

Zu Deinen Fragen: Punkte wie Stabilität werden im Allgemeinen durch Fahrergewicht, Fahrkönnen (Stichwort "Aktives Fahren") bedingt, daher ist hier eine Antwort schwierig ohne Deine Umstände näher zu kennen. Somit kann ich erst einmal nur von mir selbst ausgehen...und ich hatte bisher keinerlei Stabilitätsprobleme (zB. mit verbogenen oder gebrochenen Rails, die erfahrungsgemäß zumeist durch Fahrfehler verursacht werden).

Darf ich fragen, welche Defekte an den Streben sich bei Dir ereignet haben? Damit möchte ich nicht SQlab in Misskredit bringen an dieser Stelle, sondern den eventuellen Hintergründen näher kommen.

Zum der Materialfrage bei den Streben. Materialtechnisch weist CroMo im Allgemeinen eine höhere Zugfestigkeit als Titan auf, was die Frage bereits beantwortet. Ich empfehle insbesondere "Hardcore-Hackern" meist die CroMo Variante. Das wenige an Mehrgewicht ist hier zweitrangig.

LG, Niels


----------



## supperharry (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Ich fahre überwiegend AM/Enduro -Strecken, wiege so um die 95kg nackt bei 195cm Körpergröße.
Wie schon geschrieben, kommt mein Hintern eigentlich mit den 611-er Sätte in der 14-er Breite gut zurecht.
Nun ärgert es mich immer wieder, dass die Streben beim "unsanften" Hinsetzen nachgeben und der Sattel unbrauchbar wird. Enmal ist es mir passiert, dass auch der Grungkörper des sattels gebrochen war. Zwar sind die Leute von SQLab sehr kulant und bieten unproblematisch den Crashrreplacement an, aber es sieht so aus, als ob die Teile mit meinem Gewicht nicht klar kommen. Daher suche ich nach den Alternativen.
Ich hatte vor Jahren auf einem Leihbike schon mal einen Ergon Sattel (welches Modell, weiss ich nicht mehr) gehabt, kam damals aber damit gar nicht zurecht. Nun habe ich neulich gesehen, dass es bei euch die SM Enduro- Serie gibt, die mir optisch und beschreibungtechnisch gut gefällt. Ich wollte dem Pro Titan Carbon -Model eine Chance geben. Daher meine Frage, ob man von dem Sattel eine höhere Stabilität  im vergleich zu einem Ergowave activ zu erwarten wäre. Vor allem sehe ich bei Euch im Gegensatz zu SQlab keine Gewichtseinschränkungen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Januar 2021)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich fahre überwiegend AM/Enduro -Strecken, wiege so um die 95kg nackt bei 195cm Körpergröße.
> Wie schon geschrieben, kommt mein Hintern eigentlich mit den 611-er Sätte in der 14-er Breite gut zurecht.
> Nun ärgert es mich immer wieder, dass die Streben beim "unsanften" Hinsetzen nachgeben und der Sattel unbrauchbar wird. Enmal ist es mir passiert, dass auch der Grungkörper des sattels gebrochen war.



Nicht schön, aber das kann passieren...und leider auch bei unseren Sätteln. Denn dagegen ist kein Sattel wirklich gefeit.



supperharry schrieb:


> Zwar sind die Leute von SQLab sehr kulant und bieten unproblematisch den Crashrreplacement an, (...)



Das gibt es hingegen bei uns nicht, sondern wir entscheiden bzw. der Händler entscheidet im Einzelfall. Aber wie schon erwähnt, wird allgemein in der Radbranche dies als Fahrfehler eingestuft.



supperharry schrieb:


> aber es sieht so aus, als ob die Teile mit meinem Gewicht nicht klar kommen. Daher suche ich nach den Alternativen.
> Ich hatte vor Jahren auf einem Leihbike schon mal einen Ergon Sattel (welches Modell, weiss ich nicht mehr) gehabt, kam damals aber damit gar nicht zurecht.



Hört sich nach der alten SME3 Serie an, aber die wurde durch die SM Enduro Serie ersetzt.
Deine obengenannte 14cm Breite bei SQlab deutet bei uns auf die schmale S/M Version hin. Am besten nochmal checken mittels Saddle Selektor. Magst Du es trotzdem etwas komfortabel, kann ich Dir eher die breite M/L Version empfehlen, da hat auch der Pöppes ausreichend Platz drauf.

Warum erwähne ich das? Die SM Enduro Serie ist eher auf Race ausgelegt denn auf Komfort. 😉



supperharry schrieb:


> Vor allem sehe ich bei Euch im Gegensatz zu SQlab keine Gewichtseinschränkungen.



Doch, die haben wir...und zwar verallgemeinern wir, dass ab einem Systemgewicht von 100kg+ die jeweils bereitgestellte Funktion immer mehr abnimmt (je höher das Systemgewicht).

Hoffe, das hat ein wenig zur Aufklärung deiner Fragen beigetragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## supperharry (15. Januar 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hört sich nach der alten SME3 Serie an, aber die wurde durch die SM Enduro Serie ersetzt.
> Deine obengenannte 14cm Breite bei SQlab deutet bei uns auf die schmale S/M Version hin. Am besten nochmal checken mittels Saddle Selektor. Magst Du es trotzdem etwas komfortabel, kann ich Dir eher die breite M/L Version empfehlen, da hat auch der Pöppes ausreichend Platz drauf.
> 
> Warum erwähne ich das? Die SM Enduro Serie ist eher auf Race ausgelegt denn auf Komfort. 😉



Beim SaddleSelektor lande ich zwischen den beiden Größen. Ich nehme den Breiteren.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Doch, die haben wir...und zwar verallgemeinern wir, dass ab einem Systemgewicht von 100kg+ die jeweils bereitgestellte Funktion immer mehr abnimmt (je höher das Systemgewicht).
> 
> Hoffe, das hat ein wenig zur Aufklärung deiner Fragen beigetragen.
> 
> LG, Niels



Warum orientiert Ihr euch auf das Systemgewicht? Auf den Sattel wirkt doch nur das Körpergewicht + Klammoten.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Januar 2021)

supperharry schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


Immer gerne, insofern es uns möglich ist.   



supperharry schrieb:


> Beim Saddle Selektor lande ich zwischen den beiden Größen. Ich nehme den Breiteren.


Das ist eine gute Grundvoraussetzung. Insofern das so ist, rate ich den Kunden immer dazu, nach ihrem eigenen Gusto zu wählen: Für sportiv ambitioniert den schmaleren, und für komfort-orientiert eher den breiteren. 😉



supperharry schrieb:


> Warum orientiert Ihr euch auf das Systemgewicht? Auf den Sattel wirkt doch nur das Körpergewicht + Klammoten.



Das kann ich gerade aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen. Ist mir so als Info an die Hand gegeben worden.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsy (22. August 2021)

hallo zusammen Fahre den Enduro comp nun seit einer woche. Der sattel passt perfekt auf meinen Hintern. Auch für lange tage gehts sehr komfortabel.

ABER: das matterial ist derart klebrig, viel mehr als ich das bei allen anderen ergons je gesehen habe. (Und das wären dann einige)

Mir bleibt ständig die Hose dran kleben egal welche. Und das hat schon einige mahle zu brenzligen Situationen geführt. 

Beim letzten bikepark tag war ich derart verzweifelt dass ich etwas staub drauf geschmiert habe und versucht habe die klebrigkeit etwas abzureiben. Erfolglos.

gibts da irgend ein mittel? Fett?

gruss aus den schweizer Bergen


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2021)

Babypuder auf den Allerwertesten zwecks Schweißreduktion und damit Haftminderung im rektalen Bereich vielleicht?


----------



## matsy (22. August 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Babypuder auf den Allerwertesten zwecks Schweißreduktion und damit Haftminderung im rektalen Bereich vielleicht?


Ich denke damit kennst du dich besser aus als ich…


----------



## Ergon_Bike (23. August 2021)

matsy schrieb:


> ABER: das matterial ist derart klebrig, viel mehr als ich das bei allen anderen ergons je gesehen habe. (Und das wären dann einige)



Gruß in die Schweiz, @matsy .

Ich bin sehr verwundert über Deinen Request. Zum einen Aufgrund des Inhalts und zum anderen, weil bisher keine derartigen Kundenanfragen an uns herangetragen wurden. 
Und ich auch persönlich bisher keinerlei derartige Erfahrungen machen durfte. Ganz im Gegenteil. Selbst (oder besser formuliert gerade) im Rennen ist der Sattel der absolute Hammer und bietet deutliche Vorteile gegenüber dem SM Pro Men, den ich sonst bei Rennen eingesetzt habe. Auch aufgrund der fehlenden Textur im Obermaterial sind Positionswechsel auf dem Sattel einfacher, wenn auch marginal.

Kannst Du das von Dir beschriebene Kleben beschreiben?

LG, Niels


----------



## matsy (23. August 2021)

Hallo Nils.
Danke für deine Antwort.

Also meine Frau fährt den SM Woman, ein Freund von mir den SMC sport gel
Vorher bin ich den SM3 gefahren.

An keiner dieser Sättel bleibt meine Hose kleben. Aber beim SM Enduro eben schon.

Das Obermaterail vom SM Enduro sieht identisch aus wie das vom SMC Sport. Aber es ist deutlich klebriger. Die seitliche Flanke ist schön glatt.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der erste der dass hier im Forum schreibt.

Es ist nicht dramatisch aber deutlich spürbar klebriger. Wie wenn das Material mit einem rubber coating versehen wäre.

Gruss Matsy


----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. August 2021)

Kann ich so leider nicht nachvollziehen.



matsy schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht der erste der dass hier im Forum schreibt.


Leider hab ich das wohl überlesen bisher. Kannst Du sagen wo?

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du den Kantenschutz der Comp und Pro Titanium Version meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsy (24. August 2021)

Hallo Nils.

Der Kantenschutz ist klebrig. Okay. Aber da sitze ich ja nicht drauf. Das Obermaterial ist aber nicht viel weniger klebrig. 

Erst war Ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das vielleicht nur einbilde, aber meine beiden Freunde mit denen ich die Woche in den Alpen unterwegs bin konnten meinen Eindruck bestätigen.  Sie bleiben bei enduro comp Sattel auch hängen mit der Hose.


Wie gesagt ich bin jetzt nicht der erste hier im Forum siehe Post #19. Und meine Frage war auch nur was man dagegen machen kann? Ob es irgend ein Mittel oder Fett gibt welches man auftragen kann?  Denn ansonsten bin ich mit dem Sitzkomfort vom Sattel sehr zufriede Ich Kann stunden lang damit fahren.

meine Frage nach einem geeigneten Mittel zu beantworten wäre konstruktiver als meine aussage in Frage zu stellen.

gruss Mathias


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. August 2021)

matsy schrieb:


> Hallo Nils.
> 
> Der Kantenschutz ist klebrig. Okay. Aber da sitze ich ja nicht drauf. Das Obermaterial ist aber nicht viel weniger klebrig.
> 
> Erst war Ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das vielleicht nur einbilde, aber meine beiden Freunde mit denen ich die Woche in den Alpen unterwegs bin konnten meinen Eindruck bestätigen.  Sie bleiben bei enduro comp Sattel auch hängen mit der Hose. Wie gesagt ich bin jetzt nicht der erste hier im Forum siehe Post #19. (...)


Danke für den Hint. Das hatte ich schon nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, aber ich hatte in meiner damaligen Antwort in Post #20 bereits zu den von Dir beschriebenen Erfahrungen geantwortet.
Auch damals konnte ich es nicht nachvollziehen – und kann es auch heute noch nicht.
Sicherlich nehme ich das Feedback auf und reiche es an die F&E weiter, aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmals betonen, dass dasselbe Obermaterial zum Einsatz kommt wie beim SM Pro Men – und on top der SM Men noch eine Oberflächentextur aufweist – die der SM Enduro nicht aufweist. Daher machen mich die von Dir beschriebenen Erfahrungen um so "stutziger".



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> War mir wichtig, mir eine Antwort bzgl. des Obermaterials von der Entwicklung einzuholen, bevor ich antworte. Die habe ich nun wie erwartet bekommen:
> "(...) _beim SM Enduro ist nur das Flankenmaterial ein anderes. Das Hauptcovermaterial ist wie bei SM Men und Women und den meisten anderen Sätteln._"





matsy schrieb:


> meine Frage nach einem geeigneten Mittel zu beantworten wäre konstruktiver als meine aussage in Frage zu stellen.


Auch dazu hatte ich damals schon Stellung genommen:


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ginge sicherlich auch wenn es sich nicht um Fettleder handelt. Aber es gibt auch Mittelchen da draußen für ein "besseres/schnelleres On/Off". Zumindest wird damit geworben. Tipps dazu habe ich aus mangelnder Erfahrung leider nicht.


Und ich kann an dieser Stelle kein Mittel empfehlen, ohne ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben in der Hinsicht. Das wäre wenig konstruktiv geschweige denn hilfreich. Ich könnte Dir an dieser Stelle nicht einmal Suchworte/Tags vorschlagen, um das passende Mittel zu finden.


----------



## matsy (9. September 2021)

Hallo Nils, konntest du mittlerweile noch etwas von eurer F&E Abteilung herausfinden?

Ich war heute mit meinem bike Mechaniker radeln. Er hat mich gefragt wass ich denn mit dem Sattel angestellt habe, dass der so klebrig ist. Er kannte zwar dieses Modell noch nicht meinte aber von allen Ergons sei das biz jetzt der klebrigste und wenn die jetzt so sein würden, wäre es nicht gerade ein Produkt das er seinen Kunden empfehlen würde. Er hat mir geraten den Sattel auf Garantie an den Shop zu senden wo ich ihn gekauft habe.

Gruss Matsy


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2021)

An dieser Stelle kann ich das leider auch nur abschließend empfehlen.

Bitte gib in der Retoure zurück an den Online-Shop an – auch prophylaktisch für den Fall, dass es dabei Probleme geben sollte – den Sattel zurück an Ergon zu Händen meiner Kollegin (bzw meiner Wenigkeit) zu senden. So haben wir die Gewähr dieses Kuriosum in Augenschein nehmen zu können.

Die Kontaktdaten sende ich dir in einer PN.

Danke für Dein Verständnis.

LG, Niels


----------



## BikeShine91 (13. September 2021)

Lieber @Ergon_Bike

ich klinke mich mal an diesen Thread an. Auch ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel, da der im Lieferumfang meines neuen Rads enthaltene zu schmal ist und meine Weichteile daher taub werden (gemessener Abstand 13cm). Ich habe nun einen von SQ-Lab (den neuen 6OX Infinergy) ausprobiert, mit dem ich aber leider gar nicht klar kam, da mein linkes Bein bei Anstiegen recht schnell enorm geschmerzt hat, Taubheitsgefühl traten aber nicht auf.
Von einem Bekannten habe ich mir dann seinen Ergon SM Enduro Comp ausgeliehen, da ich in dem Forum mehrfach gelesen habe, dass SQ-Lab und Ergon sehr verschiedene Philosophien haben. Der SM Enduro passt mir insofern schon wesentlich besser, als dass ich angenehmer darauf sitzen kann. Ich habe bisher keine Taubheitsgefühle und auch keine Schmerzentwicklung wie bei dem SQ-Lab. Gleichwohl finde ich den SM Enduro Comp aber auch nicht sonderlich komfortabel, was er aber ja auch offenbar nicht sein soll, da er andere Stärken hat.

Innerhalb eures Produktportfolios finde ich nun den SMC Core Men sehr interessant, da er den höchsten Komfort bieten soll. Komfort ist für mich ja erstmal etwas, dass es grundsätzlich zu maximieren gilt, aber welchen Nachteil hätte ich denn im Vgl. zu einem SM Enduro? Mein Profil lässt sich wahrsch. am besten als  All-Mountain-Fahrer beschreiben. Ich fahre idR Touren von 25 bis 60 km mit 700-1500 hm, ab und an Trailparks, S0 bis S3 Trails, ich habe keine Race-Ambitionen aber fahre ein Norco Optic C1, das aufgrund seines 140/125mm Federwegs bereits nicht als komfortabel zu beschreiben ist.

Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich ein Bike-Fitting inkl. Sattelberatung bei einem Händler in Anspruch nehmen soll, allerdings habe ich selbst schon gemerkt, dass sich die Probleme bei Satteln eher im Laufe einer Tour an den entsprechenden Stellen zeigen. Wie und ob diese innerhalb eines Bike-Fittings simuliert werden können weiß ich nicht...

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für deine Hilfe und liebe Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. September 2021)

Hey Tobias, dann nehme ich mal Punkt für Punkt Stellung zu deinem Anliegen.



BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Lieber @Ergon_Bike
> 
> ich klinke mich mal an diesen Thread an.


Gerne. ✌️



BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Der SM Enduro passt mir insofern schon wesentlich besser, als dass ich angenehmer darauf sitzen kann. Ich habe bisher keine Taubheitsgefühle und auch keine Schmerzentwicklung wie bei dem SQ-Lab. Gleichwohl finde ich den SM Enduro Comp aber auch nicht sonderlich komfortabel, was er aber ja auch offenbar nicht sein soll, da er andere Stärken hat.


Ja, der SM Enduro ist eher für die sportiv und Renn-orientierten Fahrer unter euch konzipiert.



BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Innerhalb eures Produktportfolios finde ich nun den SMC Core Men sehr interessant, da er den höchsten Komfort bieten soll. Komfort ist für mich ja erstmal etwas, dass es grundsätzlich zu maximieren gilt, aber welchen Nachteil hätte ich denn im Vgl. zu einem SM Enduro? Mein Profil lässt sich wahrsch. am besten als  All-Mountain-Fahrer beschreiben. Ich fahre idR Touren von 25 bis 60 km mit 700-1500 hm, ab und an Trailparks, S0 bis S3 Trails, ich habe keine Race-Ambitionen aber fahre ein Norco Optic C1, das aufgrund seines 140/125mm Federwegs bereits nicht als komfortabel zu beschreiben ist.


Dann würde ich Dir alternativ zum SMC Sport Gel Men raten, also der Variante ohne Infinergy Material, da dies mitunter bei einem vollgefederten Bike zu viel des guten ist.



BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich ein Bike-Fitting inkl. Sattelberatung bei einem Händler in Anspruch nehmen soll, allerdings habe ich selbst schon gemerkt, dass sich die Probleme bei Satteln eher im Laufe einer Tour an den entsprechenden Stellen zeigen. Wie und ob diese innerhalb eines Bike-Fittings simuliert werden können weiß ich nicht...


Ich kann Dir ansonsten auch unseren Ergonomie-Experten Dr. Kim Tofaute empfehlen. Hier seine Webseitenadresse: https://www.fitting-expert.de/

Hoffe die Antworten passen soweit für Dich.

LG, Niels


----------



## BikeShine91 (13. September 2021)

Lieben Dank schon einmal für deine Antwort!

Nach meinem Verständnis gestaltet sich der Grad an Komfort wie folgt:

SMC (mit Infinergy) > SMC Gel > SM Pro > Enduro ?

Hätte mir jetzt wohl den SMC Gel bestellt, konnte ihn aber bisher nicht in M/L verfügbar finden. Der SM Pro Men ist allerdings noch in M/L verfügbar. Muss ich bei der Haltbarkeit bzw. Stabilität der verschiedenen Modelle etwas beachten? Sind SMC und SM vergleichbar?

Ist der Enduro mit den Titanium Streben komfortabler als der Comp, oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied? Hinsichtlich des Budgets bin ich flexibel, hätte gerne das Maximum aus Komfort und Stabilität ;-)


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. September 2021)

BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis gestaltet sich der Grad an Komfort wie folgt:
> 
> SMC (mit Infinergy) > SMC Gel > SM Pro > Enduro ?


So würde ich es unkompliziert beschreiben. 👍🏼




BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Hätte mir jetzt wohl den SMC Gel bestellt, konnte ihn aber bisher nicht in M/L verfügbar finden. Der SM Pro Men ist allerdings noch in M/L verfügbar. Muss ich bei der Haltbarkeit bzw. Stabilität der verschiedenen Modelle etwas beachten? Sind SMC und SM vergleichbar?


Der SM Men ist sicherlich sportiver ausgerichtet als der SM*C* (dessen C für Komfort steht). Insbesondere die OrthoCell Inlays sind definierter als Gel in ihrer Rückstellkraft. 
Ich würde Dir nach wie vor zum SMC Sport Gel Men raten.



BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Ist der Enduro mit den Titanium Streben komfortabler als der Comp, oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied? Hinsichtlich des Budgets bin ich flexibel, hätte gerne das Maximum aus Komfort und Stabilität ;-)


Nicht komfortabler hinsichtlich des Strebenmaterials, falls du das meinst.

LG


----------



## BikeShine91 (13. September 2021)

Vielen Dank! Letzte Frage:
Da der SMC Gel momentan schwer zu bekommen ist: Tut es der SMC (normal) auch, oder ist der Unterschied signifikant?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. September 2021)

Gerade vor dem von Dir beschriebenen Komfort-Problem, würde ich warten, bis der SMC Sport Gel Men wieder lieferbar ist.
Ich schaue gleich mal und melde mich dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruno84 (2. Juli 2022)

Hi,
ich steige nach längerer Pause wieder ins MTBen ein - der letzte Sattel, den ich nach langer Suche als mein Optimum gefunden hatte, war der SME3 Pro S. (Fahre hauptsächlich Enduro Feierabendrunde und gelegentlich ne längere Tour.) Meine Beckenknochen sind je nach Neigung zwischen 10 und 11 cm entfernt, idR 10,5 cm in normaler Sitzposition.
Is der neue SM Enduro ein vergleichbarer Sattel? Hab hier gelesen, der sei "sportlich", aber die Härte eines Sattels stört mich nicht, ist Gewöhnungssache - wie ist es mit der Form?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Juli 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich schaue gleich mal und melde mich dazu.



Sollte mittlerweile wieder lieferbar sein... 😉


			Ergon SMC Sport Gel Men - Google Suche
		


https://


Bruno84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich steige nach längerer Pause wieder ins MTBen ein - der letzte Sattel, den ich nach langer Suche als mein Optimum gefunden hatte, war der SME3 Pro S. (Fahre hauptsächlich Enduro Feierabendrunde und gelegentlich ne längere Tour.) Meine Beckenknochen sind je nach Neigung zwischen 10 und 11 cm entfernt, idR 10,5 cm in normaler Sitzposition.
> Is der neue SM Enduro ein vergleichbarer Sattel? Hab hier gelesen, der sei "sportlich", aber die Härte eines Sattels stört mich nicht, ist Gewöhnungssache - wie ist es mit der Form?



Der SM Enduro Men ist eher für den sportiven Radler und den Renneinsatz konzipiert. Ich würde also aus der Ferne behaupten, wenn Du mit dem Vorgänger SME3 gut fährst, dann liegt Dir auch der SM Enduro Men.

Anmerkung: Ich würde mich eigentlich auch als sportiv bezeichnen, aber das fortgeschrittene Alter lässt mich mit einem SKA von 10,5cm lässt mich zur M/L Größe greifen (Zur Info: Wir kommunizieren, dass man ±1cm vom Größentrenner entfernt auch zur nächst kleineren/größeren Größe greifen kann, insofern es nicht zu Problemen hinsichtlich eines zu breiten Sattelfrontends kommt.).

LG, Niels


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Juli 2022)

Bruno84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich steige nach längerer Pause wieder ins MTBen ein - der letzte Sattel, den ich nach langer Suche als mein Optimum gefunden hatte, war der SME3 Pro S. (Fahre hauptsächlich Enduro Feierabendrunde und gelegentlich ne längere Tour.) Meine Beckenknochen sind je nach Neigung zwischen 10 und 11 cm entfernt, idR 10,5 cm in normaler Sitzposition.
> Is der neue SM Enduro ein vergleichbarer Sattel? Hab hier gelesen, der sei "sportlich", aber die Härte eines Sattels stört mich nicht, ist Gewöhnungssache - wie ist es mit der Form?


Ich fahre mit 11.5cm Sitzknochenabstand den "kleinen" (S/M) Ergon SM Enduro Titan auf meinem Enduro MTB. Sehr bequem für mich, kann den auch länger ohne gepolsterte Hose fahren.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. Juli 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 11.5cm Sitzknochenabstand den "kleinen" (S/M) Ergon SM Enduro Titan auf meinem Enduro MTB. Sehr bequem für mich, kann den auch länger ohne gepolsterte Hose fahren.



Okay, das beweist, dass es auch anders geht und wir alle individuell gebaut sind. ✌🏼

Das Gros in Sachen Feedback gibt uns allerdings recht, mit dem, was ich in meiner letzten Antwort geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Großmütterchen (15. August 2022)

Hi,

da Ergon hier mitliest (Daumen hoch!), würde ich gern mal eine Diskussion über die Qualität bzw. Robustheit des Enduro-Sattels beginnen...und zwar nicht von der Sitzfläche, sondern von der Unterseite. 

Wir haben seit ziemlich genau 6 Monaten den Ergon SM Enduro auf einem Bike (wie soll es anders sein, ein Enduro ) und wie man bei so einem Rad (und so einem Sattel) vermuten möchte, kommt es auch recht häufig in Bikeparks zum Einsatz. Nun ist es so, dass in vielen Bikeparks gern diese Stangen zum Aufhängen des Rades (bzw. an dessen Sattel) verbaut werden...bei Drehkreuzen am Lift, beim Waschen, am Imbiss usw.. Hier fällt auf, dass die bespannte Unterseite sich sehr schnell abnutzt und reißt...deutlich früher als zB beim SM Pro Men. Und da sind wir noch nicht mal "heavy Bikepark User".

Hier mal zum Vergleich der SM Enduro nach 6 Monaten vs. ein ca. 2 Jahre alter SM Pro Men. Beide Sattel wurden gemischt auf Touren und im Bikepark betrieben...auch der SM Pro über die ganze Laufzeit hinweg. 

SM Enduro:





SM Pro Men:




Ganz ehrlich, dass darf bei einem ENDURO Sattel nicht passieren! So ein Sattel muss robust gebaut werden. Wobei es zB für Ergon sicherlich ein Leichtes wäre, auf der Unterseite diese Plastikaufnahme (auf den Bildern mit medium/large beschriftet) etwas großzügiger zu gestalten, sodass der Bezug keinen direkten Kontakt mit diversen runden oder eckigen Stangen hat.

Ein Feedback wäre nett.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2022)

Okay @Großmütterchen ,
Danke für Dein Feedback. 👍
Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert und muss gestehen, dass Du der erste bist, der dies reklamiert.

Da beide Sättel an dieser Stelle gleich aufgebaut sind hinsichtlich Polsterung und Obermaterial (Zum besseren Verständnis: Beides wird an dieser Stelle um die Kante der Sattelschale gefalzt und innen verklebt.), kann es vielleicht an der Kante der Sattelschale liegen. 🤔

Ich werde Deine Erfahrungen inkl. Fotos der F&E weiterleiten, die dies in die Evolution des Sattelmodells einfließen lassen werden.

LG, Niels


----------



## Großmütterchen (18. August 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> ...kann es vielleicht an der Kante der Sattelschale liegen. 🤔



Ich habe mir die beiden Sattel nochmal genauer angeschaut. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Knackpunkt diese mit medium/large beschriftete Plastikaufnahme/Hülse ist (oder wie auch immer man das nennt). Die ist beim SM Pro Men definitiv größer bzw. überragt die gefalzte Polsterung um ca. 1 oder 2 mm. Beim SM Enduro sitzt sie tiefer und somit liegt die Polsterung direkt auf den oben beschrieben "Bikepark-Halterungen" auf. So erklärt sich für mich dieser krasse Unterschied in der Haltbarkeit unserer beider Sattel. Ich habe übrigens nochmal nachgeschaut...der SM Enduro hat gerade mal max 12 Bikepark-Tage hinter sich, der SM Pro ca. zwei bis drei mal so viel.

SM Pro Men




SM Enduro




Ich habe nun ein Garantiefall aufgemacht und Ergon bittet um Zusendung des Sattels zur Qualitätsüberprüfung. Dem komme ich natürlich nach und lege auch ein Ausschnitt dieses Threads bei. 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich etwas zur Produktverbesserung beitragen konnte. Das Unschöne wird nur sein, dass ein Austauschsattel erstmal das gleiche Problem haben wird. :-/

Btw...so als Idee...Ihr könntet auch gern aus der Not eine Tugend machen und der Unterseite der Sattelnase eine leicht nach innen gewölbte Schale oder Auflage verpassen, so sitzt der Sattel ordentlich auf diesen Stangen und das Rad rutscht oder taumelt nicht weg.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. August 2022)

Okay, dann schauen wir, was daraus wird. 
Der Sattel landet dann ggf auch bei mir auf dem Tisch insofern Du retournieren sollst.


----------



## Großmütterchen (19. August 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Der Sattel landet dann ggf auch bei mir auf dem Tisch insofern Du retournieren sollst.



Das wäre natürlich prima. Und falls ihr mal einen Tester für ein evtl. verbessertes Modell sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Großmütterchen (29. September 2022)

Hallo Ergon,

Ich habe den Sattel vor fast 6 Wochen zu SAMs SportsAndMore geschickt, um den Garantiefall einzuleiten. Auf aktuelle Nachfrage weiß man nichts zum Stand und hat auch keine Ahnung wie es weitergeht, aber das bestimmt "alles gut wird". 

Ich erspare euch an dieser Stelle weitere Details zu meiner Gemütslage. 

Könnt ihr nachvollziehen wie es um diesen Fall steht? Ein Ausdruck dieses Threads lag der Sendung bei. Die Ticketnummer von SAMs kann ich gern via PN schicken.

Schade, dass man Garantiefälle nicht direkt über euch abwickeln kann.


----------



## Großmütterchen (9. Oktober 2022)

Ok, Entwarnung...Sam's hat sich nun gemeldet und mir den Kaufpreis zurückerstattet. 

Mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob meine Beobachtung evtl. zu einer Überarbeitung des Sattels führt? 

Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich aber wohl nun doch besser zum SM Pro Men greifen "müssen".


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Oktober 2022)

Trittico schrieb:


> Kann ein Schweizer-Händler, auch Sattel zur Probe bestellen?



Bitte wende Dich diesbzgl. an unseren schweizerischen Distri:

Fuchs-Movesa AG
Hübelacherstrasse 7
CH-5242 Lupfig AG
Switzerland
Telefon: +41 0 56 464 464 6 Fax: +41 0 56 464 464 7 eMail: [email protected] Homepage: www.fuchs-movesa.ch


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Oktober 2022)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sattel vor fast 6 Wochen zu SAMs SportsAndMore geschickt, um den Garantiefall einzuleiten. Auf aktuelle Nachfrage weiß man nichts zum Stand und hat auch keine Ahnung wie es weitergeht, aber das bestimmt "alles gut wird".


Hmm, leider haben wir nur bedingt überhaupt Einfluss auf Reklamationsfälle unserer Händlerkunden. Auch zu diesem speziellen Fall habe ich im Community Management weder Infos erhalten…



Großmütterchen schrieb:


> Schade, dass man Garantiefälle nicht direkt über euch abwickeln kann.


Das hat den Hintergrund, dass Ihr als Käufer den Kaufvertrag mit unserem Händler eingegangen seid. Insofern wir dann die Reklamation abwickeln kommt es zu Fehlern im System. Näher möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht darauf eingehen. Kulanzfälle können selbstverständlich über uns abgewickelt werden.


----------

